# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Εκπαίδευση >  Σχολή Ναυπηγων μηχανολογων μηχανικων και Μηχανολογων Μηχανικων

## corto

Καλησπερα,

Αξιζει κανεις να σπουδασει Ναυπηγος μηχανολογος μηχανικος στην Ελλαδα?Απορροφητικοτητα υπαρχει?Ανεργια?Οι μισθοι ειναι αντιστοιχως αναλογοι με τους κοπους που καλεισαι να υπερβεις στι σπουδες?Που κυμαινονται?Τι να επιλεξω μηχανολογων η ναυπηγων,τα επαγγελματικα δικαιοματα ειναι ιδια λενε + τις ναυπηγησεις.Αλλα αξιζει στην ελλαδα η οι ναυπηγοι απασχολουνται σαν μηχανολογοι?

----------


## Eng

Καλημερα και καλωσηρθες,
το να σου απαντησει καποιος ΝΑΙ ή ΟΧΙ μαλλον δεν λεει και τιποτα.. Μπορω να σου προτινω τα εξειςΡιξε μια ματια στο θεμα Ελληνες Ναυτικοι αλλα και Εκπαιδευση και θα παρεις μια ιδεα.
Σιγουρα η επιλογη καριερας ειναι ενα σημαντικο θεμα. Ομως σαν βασικη αρχη, οταν τελειωσα εγω των Ναυπηγων το 2004 ειχε περισσοτερες ευκαιριες απασχολησεις απο τωρα. 
Σαν βασικη αρχη, η Θαλασσα (δυστυχως οχι τοσο στο ναυτικο επαγγελμα, αλλα περισσοτερο στη στελεχωση γραφειο) εχει καπως περισσοτερες ευκαιριες απ' οτι η στεριανες δουλειες.
Τα μισθολογικα, ειναι σαφως περισσοτερα απο μια παρομοια δουλεια στη στερια καθως υπαρχει η αναναιωμενη Συλλογικη Συμβαση Εργασιας που υπογραφηκε το 2013 απο την Ενωση Ελληνων Εφοπλιστων. 
Τωρα απο μεριας Ναυπηγου, αμφιβαλλω να βρεις κατι γιατι απλα..δεν υπαρχει κατι ΤΩΡΑ. Ομως αυριο? Δεν ξερεις.. Και η ιστορια ειναι οτι αν εισαι Μηχανολογος, Δεν μπορεις να δουλεψεις σαν Ναυπηγος, ομως ο Ναυπηγος μπορει να δουλεψει σαν Μηχανολογος και Ηλεκτρολογος ειδικα αν εισαι του ΕΜΠ. Συν το οτι μπορεις να γινεις και 3 Μηχανικος στα πλοια. Think about it..
Τελος θα πρεπει να σου πω οτι αν δεν γουσταρεις το πλοιο και τη θαλασσα και δεν εχεις την πορωση ή τον ποθο μεσα σου..τοτε θα τα βρεις αρκετα δυσκολα, γιατι ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ στο ναυτικο επαγγελμα, ειτε σαν Ναυπηγος, ειτε σαν Ναυτικος. 
Ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο.

----------


## corto

Ευχαριστω θα τα κοιταξω!

ΘΑ μπορουσες να μου πεις εαν τα ταξιδια ειναι απαραιτητα για εναν ναυπηγο η μπορει να απασχοληθει στη στερια γιατι τα ταξιδια θα με απασχολουσαν ως τελευταια επιλογη εαν δεν υπηρχε κατι αλλο.Επισης κ κατι ακομα,τα ταξιδια τι χρονικη περιοδο εχουν,ειναι συχνα και ειναι  και πολυμηνα?Γιατι εχω μεν σχεση με τη θαλασσα καθως νησιωτης αλλα δεν θα μου αρεσε να μενω σε ενα πλόιο!Ευχαριστω πολυ για το χρονο σου και τη συμμετοχη!

----------


## Eng

Αν δουλεψεις σε ναυτιλιακη εταιρια τα ταξιδια ειναι μερος της δουλειας σου. Δεν υπαρχει συγκεκριμενος χρονος, μπορει να λειψεις απο 3 μερες μεχρι και 4-5 μηνες συνεχομενα. Ολα εξαρτωνται απο τον φορτο εργασιας. Επισης ειναι εταιριες οι οποιες προτιμουν να στελνουν για κανενα δυμηνο τους νεους επανω στο πλοιο (μπαρκο) για να μαθαινουν και να μπαινουν στο νοημα. 
Αν τωρα εισαι σε κανενα ναυπηγειο, τοτε δεν βλεπω να φευγεις, τουλαχιστον δεν συνηθιζεται..

----------


## giorgos_249

> Αξιζει κανεις να σπουδασει Ναυπηγος μηχανολογος μηχανικος στην Ελλαδα?


*Καλησπερα καταρχην. Αν θελεις διευκρίνισε τι εννοείς, ρωτας αν αξιζει να σπουδασεις ναυπηγος στην Ελλάδα ( αν αξιζει η σχολη του ΕΜΠ κοινως) , ή αν αξίζει να σπουδάσεις ναυπηγός γενικως (στο ΕΜΠ η οπουδηποτε αλλου)  δεδομένου ότι ζεις στην ελληνικη πραγματικοτητα ;;; Αν ρωτας το 1ο τοτε ναι - αξιζει - εξαλλου ο ιδιος ο καθηγητης Απόστολος Παπανικολάου είχε πει οτι η σχολη ναυπηγων του ΕΜΠ ειναι τουλαχιστον στην 1η πενταδα παγκοσμιως. Αν ρωτας το 2ο θα σου πω αυτο που ελεγε η γιαγιά μου , << οι καλοι και άξιοι ποτέ δε χάνονται >> - κοιτα λοιπον να γίνεις καλός ναυπηγός και τοτε θα αξίζει.......*




> Απορροφητικοτητα υπαρχει?Ανεργια?


*Απορροφητικοτητα υπαρχει - αυτη τη στιγμη οι ναυπηγοι ειναι η ειδικοτητα  μηχανικου με τους λιγότερους άνεργους - χωρις ομως αυτο να σημαινει οτι  ολοι οι ναυπηγοι σχεδιαζουν πλοια , απλως εχουν καποια εργασια σχετικη  με τον κλαδο τους ακομη κι αν αυτη ειναι να επισκευαζουν τράτες........*




> Οι μισθοι ειναι αντιστοιχως αναλογοι με τους κοπους που καλεισαι να υπερβεις στι σπουδες? Τι να επιλεξω μηχανολογων η ναυπηγων,τα επαγγελματικα δικαιοματα ειναι  ιδια λενε + τις ναυπηγησεις.


*Οι σχολες του ΕΜΠ σε σειρα δυσκολιας πανε ως εξης : Ηλεκτρολογοι - ναυπηγοι μηχανολογοι - μηχανολογοι - πολιτικοι - χημικοι - τοπογραφοι - μεταλειολογοι - αρχιτέκτονες . Καταλαβαινεις οτι δεν ειναι και ο,τι το πιο ευκολο να βγαλεις αυτη τη σχολη - καθως εχει πολυ βαρβάτα μαθηματικά και δύσκολα μαθήματα θεωρητικής μηχανικής που χρειάζονται αν όχι τέλεια , πολυ καλή κατανόηση αυτών των μαθηματικών. ( Βεβαια σε όλες τις ειδικοτητες του μηχανικού εκτος απο τους αρχιτεκτονες εχει πολυ δυσκολα μαθηματικα - χωρις υπερβολη στους μηχανολογους και τους πολιτικους μηχανικους σε ολες τις πολεις η μιση σχολη και παραπανω ειναι μαθηματικα ) Το ΕΜΠ ομως εχει μερικες επιπλεον δυσκολιες ( ατυπες μεν - και φαινομενικα μη υπαρκτες αλλα σε δυσκολευουν - αναφερω μερικες παρακατω) που νομιζω οτι αξίζουν να πας και να παλέψεις μονο αν θες πολυ τη ναυπηγικη - οσο για τους μισθους αυτοι ειναι πολυ καλοι αλλα οχι απο τη μερα που θα βγεις - πρεπει οπως σε καθε επαγγελμα να κερδισεις την εμπιστοσυνη στην <<πιατσα>>....Τωρα αν δεν εχεις κολλημα με τη ναυπηγικη ( ως κολλημα πχ οριζω το να σχεδιαζεις ολη τη μερα καραβακια , να χαζευεις οτιδηποτε τεχνικο στα πλοια κλπ κλπ )  θα σε συμβουλευα ( ως φοιτητης πολυτεχνικης σχολης - οχι ομως των ναυπηγων ) να επιλεξεις απλως μηχανολογους μηχανικους και μαλιστα σε περιφερειακη πολη* * γιατι μονο ετσι ( σε περιφερειακο πανεπιστημιο ) θα λαβεις τις μεγιστες  γνωσεις και χωρις ταλαιπωρια ( διευκρινιζω οτι οταν λεω <<χωρις τα**λαιπωρια>> εννοω ΟΧΙ χωρις διαβασμα - προς θεου - αλλα χωρις δυσκολιες του τυπου να ρωτας τον καθηγητη και να σου λεει << να ησουνα στο μαθημα - δε με νοιαζει>>  ( εμεις πχ στη δικη μας σχολη εχουμε ακομη και τα τηλεφωνα και για ο,τι χρειαζομαστε παιρνουμε και ρωταμε - αψογη συνεργασια ) , ή χωρις να ανοιγει η σχολη 3 μηνες μετα λογω καταληψεων και να χανονται εξεταστικες οπως εγινε φετος κλπ κλπ . Αθηνα ΕΜΠ θα σε συμβούλευα να πας ΜΟΝΟ για τη σχολη ναυπηγων αν τη θες πολυ (και οποια αλλη σχολη θες πολυ και υπαρχει μονο στην αθηνα - αλλιως προτιμησε περιφέρεια). Και αυτό ( να επιλεξεις τους μηχανολογους δηλαδη ) στο λεω για δυο λογους - 1ον γιατι ειναι πιο γενικη η σχολη ενω στους ναυπηγους ο,τι διδασκεται εξειδικεύεται πιο πολυ στα πλοια , και 2ον γιατι εφ οσον εισαι εντελως ψυχρος και αδιαφορος με τα πλοια ειναι λαθος να μπλεχτεις με ναυπηγικες καθως και εσυ θα δυσκολευτεις πολυ αφου δε σε ενδιαφερει - αλλα και τη θεση σου στη σχολη ναυπηγων ( εφ οσον περασεις ) θα τη στερήσεις από κάποιον άλλο που το ήθελε πολύ περισσότερο από εσένα αλλα δεν εγραψε τοσο καλα και βρεθηκε εξω οριακα.

Απο εκει και περα τωρα , σκέψου - ζύγισε τα πράγματα ( ποσο θες τη ναυπηγικη ) , αποφασισε αν αξιζει να το παλέψεις ( το αν αξίζει θα το δεις με κυριο κριτήριο το ποσο το θελεις) και παρε τις αποφάσεις σου .......

*

----------


## corto

Ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια!Πολυ ωραια αυτα που λετε!

Τωρα εχω αποριες για την αγορα...
Θα πρεπει αναγκαστικα να ταξιδευω αποτι καταλαβα ετσι?Αυτο ειναι που με αποτρεπει ρε γμτ.Δεν μπορω να ζησω τετοια ζωη να ταξιδευω σε ενα πλοιο μεταξυ της θαλασσας και του ουρανου.ΕΙναι αυτος λογος για να αποφυγω την ναυπηγων?Δηλαδη ολοι εσεις γουσταρετε ταξιδια καργα?


Επισης εχω ενα θειο που κανει αυτη τη δουλεια ταξιδευει δηλαδη,και δεν λεει σε κανενα ποσα λεφτα παιρνει.Υπολογιζω γυρω στις 5000 το μηνα.Καλα τα λεω η ειναι παραπανω?Υπαρχει περιπτωση να δουλευεις στερια?Εκει τα λεφτα ειναι καλα?Ρωταω γιατι μου εχει μπει και το μικροβιο του μηχανολογου.Και πρεπει να παρω οσες περισσοτερες πληροφοριες γινεται για την αγορα,τι συμβαινει

----------


## giorgos_249

*Μα δεν ειπε κανεις οτι θα ταξιδευεις ντε και καλα σε ενα πλοιο επι μηνες και χρονια..... ΑΝ μπεις σε ταξιδι θα ειναι εκπαιδευτικο για συγκεκριμενο χρονικο διαστημα που θα σε στειλει η εταιρεια για να μαθεις ( πχ ενα δυο μηνες μετα την προσληψη για εκμαθηση - μετα στο γραφειο........ ) . Στο μπαρκο θα πας μονο αν το θες εσυ - αν και ναυπηγος δε συνηθιζεται να μπαρκάρει....... Τα ταξιδια που κανει ο ναυπηγος πολυ χονδροειδώς ( αναλογα με τη δουλεια βεβαια ) ειναι συνηθως του τυπου << πηγαινε στο ταδε μερος - επισκευασε το πλοιο η επεβλεψε την κατασκευη κλπ κλπ - και γυρισε πισω >> , τα οποια ειναι απροσδιοριστης διαρκειας ομως, απο μερες ως μηνες,  αλλα  εισαι στη στερια. Σε καθε περιπτωση βεβαια παιζει ρολο το που θα δουλεψεις - αν πιασεις δουλεια πχ στο ταδε ναυπηγειο εκει ουσιαστικα πας το πρωι στη δουλεια και το απογευμα γυριζεις σπιτι . Παντως οι ναυπηγοι δε συνηθιζεται να μπαρκαρουν , οσοι πανε στο μπάρκο πάνε κυρίως επειδή το θέλουν.......
*

----------


## corto

Μαλιστα ευχαριστω

Και σαν ναυπηγος στην ελλαδα,υπαρχει ποτε περιπτωση να ναυπηγησω πλοιο,να το σχεδιασω?Εστω και μικρα yachts ?Τι παιζει στην ΕΛλαδα?

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ποτε μη λες ποτε... Μπορει να φτιαξεις απο βαρκες ως πλοια σαν το νησος χιος στην ελλαδα , αρκει να ερθουν καλυτεροι καιροι - που θα ερθουν αργα η γρηγορα.....*

----------


## corto

Επειδη ενας ναυπηγος μου ειπε οτι η μονη κατασκευη που εκανε ηταν τα καραβακια στο νηπιαγωγιο

----------


## Νaval22

> *Οι σχολες του ΕΜΠ σε σειρα δυσκολιας πανε ως εξης : Ηλεκτρολογοι - ναυπηγοι μηχανολογοι - μηχανολογοι - πολιτικοι - χημικοι - τοπογραφοι - μεταλειολογοι - αρχιτέκτονες .*


πολυ σωστός,προφανώς εχεις καλη πληροφόρηση στα πολυτεχειακά...

----------


## corto

και να ρωτησω,γενικα,ποσους μηνες το χρονο λειπει ενας ναυπηγος προσσεγγιστικα?Τον περισσοτερο χρονο ειναι στην Ελλαδα η στο εξωτερικο?Πχ 3-4 μηνες Ελλαδα και 9 εξωτερικο η αντιθετα, 3-4 μηνες εξωτερικο και υπολοιποι ελλαδα?

----------


## giorgos_249

Το <<ναυπηγος>> δε λεει τιποτα . Ειναι αναλογα την εργασια που κανει - δηλαδη το πολύ συγκεκριμένο πόστο που έχει. Μπορει και ποτε να μη λειπει απο την Ελλαδα, να ανοιξει γραφειο/ προσληφθει σε γραφειο και να επιβλεπει - κατασκευαζει - επισκευαζει κλπ πλοια εντος ελλαδας. Μπορει και να δουλευει μονιμα στο εξωτερικο. Μπορει αν δουλευει σε ναυτιλιακη εταιρεία να ταξιδευει οποτε παθαινει βλαβη ενα πλοιο, η για επιθεωρησεις κλπ. Μπορει να χρειαστει επισης να επιβλεψει μια κατασκευη στο εξωτερικο και να χρειαστει να παει για μηνες η χρονια εκει. Μπορει να ειναι σε νηογνώμονα και να ταξιδευει συνεχεια απο πολη σε πολη. Μπορει να διοριστει στο δημοσιο. Κ.ο.κ. Οποτε οποιος σου απαντήσει <<λειπει τοσο καιρο>> απλα κρινει εξ ιδίων πιθανώς. 

Επιπλεον δεν ειμαι σιγουρος , αλλα νομίζω επίσης μπορεί ενας ναυπηγος να γίνει Α' Μηχανικος σε πλοιο και να ταξιδευει στο μπάρκο. Αν κ αν θες τη γνωμη μου ειναι "κάπως" να βγαλεις μια σχολη τετοιου επιπεδου (μιλαω για το Ε.Μ.Π.) , που τη ζηλευουν πολυτεχνεία επιπεδου M.I.T. κ να γινεις Α μηχανικος σε πλοιο - καλυτερα να πας σε Α.Ε.Ν. που το επιπεδο ειναι πολυ χαμηλοτερο. Η αντιστοιχία είναι σαν να είσαι πολιτικος μηχανικος του πολυτεχνείου, και αντι να κυνηγας κατι αξιο του πτυχιου σου να δουλευεις οικοδομος.....

----------


## kwstakas

Καλησπερα σας, ειμαι καινουργιο μελος.Εχω εταιρεια με επισκευες-κατασκευες πλοιων ελασματουργικες-σωληνουργικες εργασιες και ειμαι 22 χρονων.Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν ξερει καποιος καποια σχολη δημοσια ή ιδιωτικη ή αν θα μπορουσα να βρω καπου καποιον να με διδαξει.Ενδιαφερομαι να μαθω το ναυπηγικο σχεδιο ,να παιρνω μετρα, να σχεδιαζω πανω στη λαμαρινα και αφου μαθω το σχεδιο να μαθω να δουλευω και το autokart. Η μονη ειδικοτητα που βρηκα να σχετιζεται καπως πανω σαυτα που ζηταω ειναι σε ιδιωτικα ιεκ και ονομαζεται''τεχνικος μηχανων θαλασσης και σκαφων αναψυχης'' αλλα σε ολα τα ιεκ  που  πηγα που λενε οτι εχουν αυτη την ειδικοτητα  στην σχολη τους δεν την εχουν,πηγαινω καιρο τωρα απο σχολη σε σχολη ψαχνοντας να γραφτω καπου αλλα τιποτα.Υπαρχει καποιος που εχει να μου προτεινει κατι να με βοηθησει?
*Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Συγχαρητήρια στο Εργαστήριο Ναυτικής Μηχανολογίας από την HELMEPA*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/ekpedefsi/syg...o-tin-helmepa/ .

----------

